# NEW CANON 5D-CINEMA!!! POSSIBLE LEAK!!!



## RLPhoto (Apr 19, 2012)

I saw this while looking for the 5D classic camera and stumbled upon a webpage containing "5DC" written instead of C300. Its it something, that canon may have leaked? I dunno but its interesting.

Heres the Cached Page.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:vaUvidLKVJsJ:cinemaeos.usa.canon.com/products.php%3Ftype%3DCamera%26model%3D5dc+canon+5dc&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

Here is the original link but it doesnt show anything anymore.

http://cinemaeos.usa.canon.com/products.php?type=Camera&model=5dc


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 19, 2012)

Leak or not, I have to believe this camera is eminent. The 5d3 is really just firmware away from being a monster. The digi 5 has to be capable of at least a sustained bit-rate of 200Mbs. I'm thinking raw 1080 4:4:4. Even if they double the price(like the 1d-c), it would fit into a nice sweet spot. It would also shut a lot of people up.


----------



## Policar (Apr 20, 2012)

If this had better resolution video, focus peaking, zebras, and a slightly higher bitrate codec I would sell my 5D III and pay a disturbing amount more money for it. And its sad I'm admitting this since I think the 5D III is pretty nice as is, but there is something frustrating about a product being so close to being awesome but not quite nailing it.

I wonder if there's a way to see how long this page has been online for. It's so weird that it exists at all.


----------



## jpbelanger (Apr 20, 2012)

Come on, it is so fake that they didn't even bother changing the C300 name in the description or simply adding 5DC. Plus it's not even the same typography as the real Canon website for model names.


----------



## AG (Apr 20, 2012)

Stick a 4K sensor in that sucker, add video features such as peaking, zebras etc, remove most unnecessary stills stuff (like 61pt AF etc) All for around the $4k mark and I'm sold.

On saying that though, its a hoax and more than likely never happen.


----------



## JR (Apr 20, 2012)

One for sure if the 5dc does exist i hope it will have a dslr body and not the c300 type body shown in this potentially fake picture.

:


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 20, 2012)

Policar said:


> If this had better resolution video, focus peaking, zebras, and a slightly higher bitrate codec I would sell my 5D III and pay a disturbing amount more money for it. And its sad I'm admitting this since I think the 5D III is pretty nice as is, but there is something frustrating about a product being so close to being awesome but not quite nailing it.
> 
> I wonder if there's a way to see how long this page has been online for. It's so weird that it exists at all.



Yeah if they uncrippled the video and leave all the stills stuff the same I'd go for the 5DC liek that (so long as there is not some ridiculous markup for stuff like the zebras and all taht don't cost anything to produce and sicne the 5D3 was priced a bit high to start with, but another $500, I'd do it).
It seems hard to believe they wouldn't hint at it only to spring it a few months later though??


----------



## peederj (Apr 20, 2012)

I mentioned this as a possibility a while back. With the DxO scores, price and megapixels (yes I am not impressed with those either) giving this round to Nikon, all Canon has left as a common market perception is video, and Blackmagic, Sony and Panasonic fully intend to take that away from them too. So I think they need this camera, on the fast track, and with the indie-friendly low price that accidentally made their 5d2 disruptive. They are now the ones being disrupted; the rental houses have paid for their C300s and soon C500s, it is time to sell to those who will buy to own. I am happy if it doesn't do 4K but simply does what one would expect a 5d3 to do but got crippled away.

I for one hope beyond hope they shut me up. Please shut me up. Ferchrissakes shut me up.


----------



## preppyak (Apr 20, 2012)

AG said:


> Stick a 4K sensor in that sucker, add video features such as peaking, zebras etc, remove most unnecessary stills stuff (like 61pt AF etc) All for around the $4k mark and I'm sold.
> 
> On saying that though, its a hoax and more than likely never happen.


So, what you are saying is you want the Black Magic cinema camera...or the digital bolex. Both exist for <$3k in the next few months, with RAW capability, and with 2.5k or more resolution.


----------



## AG (Apr 20, 2012)

preppyak said:


> AG said:
> 
> 
> > Stick a 4K sensor in that sucker, add video features such as peaking, zebras etc, remove most unnecessary stills stuff (like 61pt AF etc) All for around the $4k mark and I'm sold.
> ...



No, what I'm saying is i want a Canon 5DC. 

The other cameras look good but id want too see them once they get some more miles under their belts production wise.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Apr 20, 2012)

This is a total hoax.

Canon video is like a bad re-run that keeps repeating itself and letting all their loyal video customers down again and again.

So guess what? Nikon added clean HDMI and higher resolution to their D800 video, Sony is coming out with the FS700 which is truly mind blowing for $8K or so and Black Magic just came out with their 2.5K Raw camera.

So where is Canon? Catering to large studios with absurdly expensive and under-spec'd gear that is not going to sell well.

The result? Canon lost this Full Frame round to Nikon. And they also lost this round of video to Sony, Nikon and Black Magic.

They need to listen and make something worthwhile, at least on the video front. But somehow... I think it's going to be a long time from now.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so stoked! Not about the 5Dc but finding something to get on the front page of CR!

I feel so proud. :..)


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 20, 2012)

AG said:


> Stick a 4K sensor in that sucker, add video features such as peaking, zebras etc, remove most unnecessary stills stuff (like 61pt AF etc) All for around the $4k mark and I'm sold.
> 
> On saying that though, its a hoax and more than likely never happen.



I'd say there is no way it'll do 4k, that would put it competition with the 1D-C. But they could make it the definitive 1080 raw camera. Higher-bit-rate, but way less user friendly than the c300. 

Make it the Mustang Cobra to the c300's Porsche.


----------



## dstppy (Apr 20, 2012)

You know, it's crap like this that makes me yearn for low-end rebel and powershot announcements . . .

Congratz on front page though


----------



## Musouka (Apr 20, 2012)

It's a real joke 

I saw this before once but quickly dismissed it after seeing that the page was exactly the same as the C300 one (evident by the camera body pictured).


----------



## drs (Apr 20, 2012)

April 1st is the best time to test new ideas without getting too big bruises.

A DSLR with no screen is certainly not a winner these days, except -- they would finally connect e.g., the new iPad as monitor (2048 pixels wide) and its touch screen functions to it, then it would maybe work (if it is not painfully slow). 

Well, "April First", in that sense, I can't wait for next year. ;o)


----------



## JR (Apr 20, 2012)

Musouka said:


> It's a real joke
> 
> I saw this before once but quickly dismissed it after seeing that the page was exactly the same as the C300 one (evident by the camera body pictured).



+1

Not credible. Just make the 1DC for the same price as the 1DX and we'll be happy


----------

